# Spirit's and Rhea's babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are about a week old now. Spirit is a splashed yellow buck, and Rhea is a beige/back tricolor. These pix are kinda burry, but then so are colors and markings on these five day old babies. *shrug*


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Eight days old now, and I'm a little concerned about these babies. They really haven't grown much, and they appear rather skinny. I've started giving Rhea, the mom, an extra feeding of milk and bread, and egg yolk midday. Spirit is the only yellow tri buck I have, and he's getting pretty old, so I'm lucky to have these babies. the only yellow tri doe I have hasn't caught with eitherof the bucks I've had her with.

I am starting an alternate yellow/red tri line using the young recessive yellow bucks from my 'accidental' litter. A happy accident as it turns out!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope that they are all okay moustress, they are little cuties and given how important the genes they are carrying are to your lines I know that they will mean a lot to you. I hope that the milk, bread and egg yolk helps.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm considering some hand feeding as well; cream of rice and soy based formula. I know the bigger babies love that; once they have their eyes open they scramble on over and try to get some at feeding time. I remember how sweet it was to hand-feed that orphaned litter...losing those little ones was the one thing that hurt the most of that whole tragedy. Thinking about them, it still hurts. It's been almost three months now since that awful night, but I'm working it out bit by bit. Since then, I stand and look around the mousery for a minute or two before turning out the light to make absolutely sure everything is is as it should be, and take one last look at the LED display in the blasted heater after the lights are out.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here they are! They appear to growing normally, and I know they will probably be on the small side; time will tell. I'll know to keep an eye on this doe with her second litter off Spirit. It looks like there are some different coat types showing up! these or their older siblings most like will bred Egyptian style, brother to sister, to produce a few more yellow tris in Spirit's line.


----------

